# anyone who did laser hair removal on chest/ab/back/or shoulders?



## fqqs (Mar 10, 2012)

How effective it was? How many treatments? Thank you for any feedback.

Many people say that laser is BS and wasted money.. but my chest and back hair bother me;/


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 10, 2012)

I know my wife wanted to do it, but she has blonde body hair, I guess the lasers only work on dark hair...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 10, 2012)

I had th back of my neck done at American Laser Center. F'ing painful, bro. Each treatment lasts about 10 minutes, but it's a rough 10 minutes. It was 1800.00 for 10 treatments and honestly, I still get "peach fuzz" on the back of my neck. It takes longer to grow, but I still get it.

They told me that permanent hair removal wasn't guaranteed for all people. If its a small area, just shave/wax it.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 10, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I know my wife wanted to do it, but she has blonde body hair, I guess the lasers only work on dark hair...




This is true. They say it's more effective on darker hair.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 10, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I had th back of my neck done at American Laser Center. F'ing painful, bro. Each treatment lasts about 10 minutes, but it's a rough 10 minutes. It was 1800.00 for 10 treatments and honestly, I still get "peach fuzz" on the back of my neck. It takes longer to grow, but I still get it.
> 
> They told me that permanent hair removal wasn't guaranteed for all people. If its a small area, just shave/wax it.


 
I just bought 6 sessions and was going to do the same thing on the back of my neck.  I didn't know it was painful though.  Were you happy with the results?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 10, 2012)

Luckily the native american in my gene pool keeps my chest and back hairless, but it also makes the upper part of my cheeks not able to grow a good full beard...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 10, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> I just bought 6 sessions and was going to do the same thing on the back of my neck. I didn't know it was painful though. Were you happy with the results?


 
Honestly, I stopped going when I had two sessions left. They turned up that laser higher and higher everytime that I went and it was just too damn painful. I don't know if I have real sensitive skin, or what...but it the steady pain with the nasty smell of your skin/hair burning was enough for me.

I still get hair on my neck, but I just shave it. It doesn't grow back as fast, either. 

Nothing is guarenteed, and they should tell you that when you go in. I don't know, man, if you're able to get a good deal on it, go for it. I just don't think it was 1800.00 good.


----------



## fqqs (Mar 11, 2012)

can i ask you which type of laser was used?


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 12, 2012)

My wife had it done and it did nothing.  she has dark hair too.  we wasted $900.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 12, 2012)

fqqs said:


> can i ask you which type of laser was used?


 
I have no idea what type of laser it was. It kinda looked like this.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 12, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> My wife had it done and it did nothing. she has dark hair too. we wasted $900.


 
Yeah, definitely. They told me that I when I went in, the removal wasn't guaranteed, and the woman said that clients with darker hair usually don't have as high of a success rate. I used to have to shave the back of my neck every other day, now, it's about once/week.

Definitely wasn't worth it. (for me)


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 12, 2012)

My wife has had laser hair removal done and it worked just fine.  It did take 10 appointments though which I think is about avg for good results.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 12, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> My wife has had laser hair removal done and it worked just fine. It did take 10 appointments though which I think is about avg for good results.


 
That's what mine was. It was 10 treatments, but I didn't go for my last two. No joke, man...the pain was unlike anything I've ever felt. The only thing they gave me was some lidocaine to numb it, but it didnt do anything. Worst 10 minutes of the day. lol


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope mine is not as painful as yours was. I got 6 sessions for 150$ (special they had) so I figure it is worth a shot.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 16, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Luckily the native american in my gene pool keeps my chest and back hairless,* but it also makes the upper part of my cheeks not able to grow a good full beard*...



the disadvantages of a hairless chest/back


----------



## squigader (Mar 16, 2012)

fqqs said:


> How effective it was? How many treatments? Thank you for any feedback.
> 
> Many people say that laser is BS and wasted money.. but my chest and back hair bother me;/



Just grow into it. There's nothing wrong with chest hair. Unless you're competing, there's no reason to take the hair off your body. Especially if you work out, hair on your chest looks plenty masculine. The societal trend with men removing all their hair is ridiculous.

If you really feel bad about the back hair, wax it. That's a massive area to laser and the results aren't guaranteed.


----------



## lsrtrtca (Feb 23, 2017)

Effective treatment will never waste you money. See how 4/5 sessions will remove unwanted hair at https://canadamedlaser.ca/laser-hair-removal/


----------

